# Special needs cats from abroad (2)



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

CELIA is a beautiful young cat. She had chlamydia in her eyes and has been left with very poor vision. She has been waiting a long time for a loving home. Indoor home needed for her.
Will be vaccinated, microchipped and spayed.
We ask an adoption fee of £70


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww she is so beautiful. So sad those beautiful huge eyes dont see much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So beautiful, really stunning. I am so glad you have posted a picture of a lovely cat needing an INDOOR home, as there are many people on this site who say they have been turned down by RSPCA and others when they say that they want an indoor cat. Look no further!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

INDOOR HOME WANTED, NO WAITING!!! Take 2 or 3 !!!!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

BUBU
needs a safe home where he will loved and protected. This is what he foster mum in Romania says about him
"this kitty was saved by the vet Florina-Mihaela Patrinjenar - seems like someone kicked him with a feet and he had all his intestines inside his chest cage ... the kitty was operated and now he is treated by the vet but we are looking a person who has the time and patience to help him get trough this .. THANK YOU
The vet told us: " The kitty had a ruptured diaphragm, he had the intestines in the chest, liver had adhesion with the heart. He was operated, he was not breathing for about 5 hours. He is ok now, he is very sociable and loving, We hope you can find him a loving family because he's been through a lot ..."


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

owwww his poor tum looks so sore the poor boy


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

BUBU looks GORGEOUS


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful Masha will need a a home
Masha was found crying on the street between the cars. She is ~ 3 months old baby girl and has bad fungus all over her tiny body. At the vet clinic now, she gets medications so we hope that soon she will be OK
Currently in Bulgaria who would love this darling girl?
[email protected]


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Calvine said:


> So beautiful, really stunning. I am so glad you have posted a picture of a lovely cat needing an INDOOR home, as there are many people on this site who say they have been turned down by RSPCA and others when they say that they want an indoor cat. Look no further!!


I would still not offer a home to a cat which has been imported into the UK.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I would still not offer a home to a cat which has been imported into the UK.


Please keep your nasty comments to yourself . If you are not interested in the welfare of these cats there is no need to read or post on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Cookieandme, I find it extraordinary that you would walk away from a animal suffering because it isn't English. So where does your kindness stretch to? Scots cats, or are they able to suffer and die without a thought? Is it sea water that effects empathy, meow accent? What about English cats owned by Travellers? Do they get rescued, or are they undeserving foreign blood? No one is making you take a foreign cat, but I just can't comprehend someone who would walk away from any suffering animal, because of the country it is born in, and the fact it will be harder to help. You've made your views known, you know you won't be agreed with here, on this thread, with those supporting scatchy, so to go on, is only going to distress scatchy, and make trouble, and I am not going to let you pick a fight with scachy without defending her. This thread is for people looking to get a cat, with huge, kindly hearts for any animal. Go and make your point on another, new thread. Go and hold a poll. This thread is for rescue of foreign cats in desperate need. Have your debate on another, new thread, if you must.


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I would still not offer a home to a cat which has been imported into the UK.


Erm :confused1:...have a heart! What an awful thing to say :eek6: :frown2:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Agreed! I would love to be able to help any cat from anywhere who needed it. If these posts find cats in need homes that is excellent. If you would prefer to help locally that is excellent too. Can we just focus on the cats?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I would still not offer a home to a cat which has been imported into the UK.


May I ask why?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Like I have said before, I could not see any animal suffer no matter where it was in this world. There are starving children in Africa - should we take the same stance?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

scatchy said:


> Beautiful Masha will need a a home
> Masha was found crying on the street between the cars. She is ~ 3 months old baby girl and has bad fungus all over her tiny body. At the vet clinic now, she gets medications so we hope that soon she will be OK
> Currently in Bulgaria who would love this darling girl?
> [email protected]


Oh what a sorry looking little girl. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

So the poor thing is paralysed and is going to have a wheelchair contraption attached to him? I am all for animal welfare but I would have to question whether that is a sensible use of resources.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I have just read again and seen that he has started to move his toes - so it could be temporary paralysis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

If the cat is happy, then it deserves the love of it's own home. It is also a cat that may be one of the few who can be relied on not to hunt... 

a cat that may be able to live with a galah that is also allowed loose in the house.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Kah said:


> Agreed! I would love to be able to help any cat from anywhere who needed it. If these posts find cats in need homes that is excellent. If you would prefer to help locally that is excellent too. Can we just focus on the cats?


Well said KAH!. Charity may _start_ at home (so they say) but there is nothing stopping it from extending elsewhere. Shall we all stop helping tsunami victims, starving children abroad and say we won't bother as they are foreigners so they don't deserve it.? If people don't want to help cats from abroad they should start another thread and see how much support they get. These are cats who have little enough going for them and few enough people helping them. And KAH... so glad Gatsby decided to come home!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Some special needs cats waiting for homes.
If you would like to know more please email : [email protected] or visit
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

bumping this


----------

